# Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?



## fbr (17. Dez. 2010)

Hallo @All!

Da ja 2011 schon fast auf dem Kalender steht und Weihnachten noch näher ist, habe ich mal gestöbert 

Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi da meine Erfahrungen noch nicht auf eurem Level sind, dachte ich mir fragst mal die Profis was sie zu den Fischen meinen 

Asagi von Sakai 45cm lang

Doitsu Kohaku von Shinoda 41cm

Karashigoi von Hirashawa 42cm
Bei den beiden bin ich noch am grübeln welchen ich nehmen sollte und warum?

Yamabuki Ogon von Sakai 1  46cm
oder den
Yamabuki Ogon von Sakai 2  47cm
Bei den beiden bin ich auch noch am grübeln welchen ich nehmen sollte und warum?

Sagt mir bitte was ihr zu den Koi meint und ob die das Potential haben etwas "größer" zu werden :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hi,
den Asagi finde ich Klasse, der Kohaku ist wegen seinem Shimi eigentlich Baumarktqualität.
Bei den Karashis würde ich den Gelben nehmen und Yamabukis sehe ich keine auf den Bildern, dass sind eindeutig Orange Ogon's.


----------



## fbr (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Uwe,
DANKE für deine Zeilen 

Dann fällt der Kohaku schon mal raus aus der Auswahl!

Yamabuki hat der Händler geschrieben vielleicht hat er schon zulange in das Becken geguckt 
Welchen von den Orange Ogon's würdest Du den Vorzug geben?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo,
dann würde ich den dunkleren nehmen, der erscheint mir Kräftiger.

Hier ist ein Yamabuki, 65cm von Marudoh

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/dsc00374.jpg


----------



## DaniJeep (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

HAllo Franz,
wie alt sind denn die Koi? Ich gehe jetzt mal von Nissai aus, also 2-jährigen Koi?! 
Der Asagi ist wunderschön, den würd ich auch nehmen. Bei dem Kohaku, wie Uwe auch schon gesagt hat, würd mich das Shimi stören. Die KArashi finde ich beide etwas mager, würde aber, wenn ich mich für einen entscheiden müsste, auch den dunkleren nehmen, da der hellere irgendwie "schief" aussieht, wobei ich dem hellen vom Kopf her (schön lang) mehr Wachstum zutrauzen würde. Aber was das angeht, kenn ich mich auch noch nicht sooo gut aus. Auf jeden Fall gefallen mir beide nicht. ( Und auch die Ogon finde ich farblich nicht sehr ansprechend und würde auch sagen, dass es eher Orenjis werden, wenn sie mal ordentlich Sonne abbekommen haben. 
Aber, und das ist das allerwichtigste: Die Koi schwimmen in DEINEM Teich und sollen DIR Freude bereiten. Wenn sie Dir gefallen, nimm sie!
PS: Auf dem Bild unser Limo, gekauft als Creme Ogon, jetzt 3 Jahre alt und auch eher ein Orenji! Aber wir mögen ihn und natürlich darf er weiter bei uns schwimmen! 
LG Dani


----------



## sternhausen (17. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Franz
Das ganze ist natürlich auch eine Preisfrage. Mit anderen Worten wäre interessant zu wissen was die guten Stücke kosten sollen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist keiner der abgebildeten Fische von besonders guter Qualität.
Weder die Zeichnung, noch die Farbqualität ist von guter Qualität. Die Körperform erinnert eigentlich mehr an Aale als an Koi und Wachstumspotential darfst du bei diesen Fischen nicht zu viel erwarten.
Aber wie gesagt, ist das ganze immer eine Frage des Preises und natürlich auch des persönlichen Geschmackes und gefallen müssen die Fische letztendlich nur dir.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## robsig12 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Mir gefällt der Asagi am besten. Die anderen wären nicht unbedingt mein Fall. Der Händler gibt wohl nicht zu viel Futter...
Ist natürlich ein Preisfrage, was man sich leisten kann, und will. Preise auf Shows wird keiner gewinnen, aber können doch selbst einem gefallen. Für den Anfang würder der Kohaku auch gehen. Das shimi wird sich zwar noch weiter entwickeln, hat aber sonst die beste Körperform. Wenn er weiter wächst, und einem später nicht mehr gefällt, kann man ihn ja einem Koleggen abgeben....


----------



## fbr (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Uwe,
der Yamabuki ist einfach NUR SUPER SCHÖN die € 3300 sind aber schon viel Schotter! 
Die anderen Koi im Programm sehen auch toll aus, nur steht immer "Nicht bestellbar" da bleibt einem nur schauen denn 1000 km in eine Richtung ist schon etwas viel 

@ Dani,
ich ich dachte schon Du möchtest den SCHÖNEN LIMO in in meinen Teich verstoßen  

@ Reinhard,@ Robert,


> Die Körperform erinnert eigentlich mehr an Aale als an Koi und Wachstumspotential darfst du bei diesen Fischen nicht zu viel erwarten.





> Der Händler gibt wohl nicht zu viel Futter...


Das dürfte der Grund sein warum sie aussehen wie Aale.
Der Asagi € 250

Wie erkenne ich Koi mit Wachstumspotential?
Es müssen keine Show-Koi sein, aber etwas Potential sollten sie schon haben.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Franz,

die können bei guter Fütterung alle noch ganz gut wachsen. Kann man aber so nicht erkennen. Die Chancen bestehen aber. Man wüsste halt wissen, 2 oder 3 jährige Fische, die da auf dem Foto sind.

M.E. dürfte der Kohaku am meisten wachsen.


----------



## sternhausen (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hi zusammen
Das Ozutsu wie auch die jetzt vorhandene Körperform sowie die Größe der Fische, falls diese Nisai  sind zeigen wenig bis gar kei Wachstumspotential.
Ich finde den Preis für die Qualität zu hoch.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung und wie schon erwähnt müssen die Fische nur dem Besitzer  gefallen
Grüße Reinhard


----------



## DaniJeep (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Franz,

Limo ist seeeehr fotogen, er ist ein bißchen behindert weil er ein nach unten verwachsenes Mäulchen hat. Aber damit kommt er gut klar und wenn man es nicht weiß, sieht mans auch net. Er ist auch kein Wachstumswunder. Wir haben ihn vor drei Jahren mit 12 cm gekauft, jetzt hat er bissl über 50cm. Ein Riese wird er nie, aber das macht nix, war einer unserer ersten Koi. 
Und zu Deinen eingestellten Koi, den Asagi kann man glaub ich für das Geld nehmen, aber ich würde an Deiner Stelle aufs Frühjahr warten, bis die Händler die neuen Fische aus Japan bekommen. Da wird bestimmt was dabei sein!

LG Dani


----------



## robsig12 (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Normal müsste der Händler diese Koi sehr billig jetzt geben können, da er die Becken für die neuen Koi leer bekommen muss, und dann wenigstens (was er wohl eh nicht viel tut) kein Futter mehr verbrauchen.

Das geht aber nur mit einer eingelaufenen IH gut. 

Wenn Du nicht unbedingt Showkoi willst, ist es dorch interessant, diese gut zu füttern, und sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## fbr (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Jungs,
euch geht es in DE bei der Auswahl besser weil die VIEEEL größer als  bei uns in A 

Ich suche daher einen Händler der zu vernünftigen Preisen Koi inkl. Versand nach Österreich anbietet. Mal sehen ob ich fündig werde einige Mails sind schon draußen. 
Hättet ihr vielleicht einen Tipp welcher Händler nach A liefert?
Was ich suche welche mit "etwas" Potential in der Art (Danke für den Link Uwe )
Yamabuki Ogon Deep Yellow
Ginrin Yamabuki
Bei dem könnte ich auch nicht widerstehen Kikokuryo 
Vielleicht noch je einen Tosai Ochiba und Chagoi.


----------



## sternhausen (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hi Franz



> euch geht es in DE bei der Auswahl besser weil die VIEEEL größer als bei uns in A



..da hast du vollkommen recht Franz, leider.
Aber auch in Österreich wird sich das bald ein wenig ändern.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## fbr (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo Reinhard,
so wie beim Mamo geliefert bei Du ? 

Sprich zu mir, WANNNNN?????????????????


----------



## sternhausen (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Servus Franz

...ich glaub du willst, dass ich eine Verwarnung wegen Werbung hier im Forum bekomme.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## fbr (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*

Hallo @ Reinhard,


> eine Verwarnung wegen Werbung hier im Forum bekomme


NEIN NATÜRLICH NICHT

Es gäbe ja noch die Möglichkeit von PN und Mail wenn jemand einen *heissssen *Tip hätte


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was meint Ihr zu diesen Koi für 2011?*



fbr schrieb:


> Yamabuki Ogon Deep Yellow
> Ginrin Yamabuki
> Bei dem könnte ich auch nicht widerstehen Kikokuryo



Da ich die Koi alle persönlich kenne (das hört sich komisch an ) schätze ich sie als Normal ein, der Kikokuryo ist eine Wundertüte, so einen Koi würde ich nur in Erwachsen kaufen. Das Gelb der Yamas ist aber durchaus Beeindruckend.

Das Koizentrum versendet Grundsätzlich keine Koi, darum steht da nicht Bestellbar. Wenn du magst kann ich aber gerne mal fragen.


----------

